# AKC registered chocolate lab pups



## Duckhunter1983 (May 28, 2015)

I have 5 males 3 female chocolate lab pups that are 7 weeks old. They are ready to go. They come from hunting lines and both parents are proven waterfowl and upland game hunters. 
Call 8015298038


----------

